# Things to take when sodium intake is high?



## Milo (May 16, 2016)

Due to my living conditions I can't cook fresh food or really meal prep. This leaves me with instant food and frozen foods most of the time which has astronomical sodium levels.
Other than water, is there anything that could help my body in dealing with these levels of salt?


----------



## saltylifter (May 16, 2016)

Dude u got to get a George Forman. I was in a similar situation and I cooked everything on it even eggs. It's tricky but fing A u got to eat.
And that way u can stash it in a cabinet.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2016)

u gott get something to cook on.I cant imagine running a cycle and not having something to cook on.That or you have to buy each meal .You cant keep eating frozen salt filled foods for ever


----------



## Milo (May 16, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Dude u got to get a George Forman. I was in a similar situation and I cooked everything on it even eggs. It's tricky but fing A u got to eat.
> And that way u can stash it in a cabinet.





Bro Bundy said:


> u gott get something to cook on.I cant imagine running a cycle and not having something to cook on.That or you have to buy each meal .You cant keep eating frozen salt filled foods for ever



For my eggs I've been drinking a carton in the morning with microwaved chicken sausage and Kodiak cake waffles. My breakfast is really the only real meal I get in the day.
These living situations will last for about 10 months so I'm just looking to bounce some ideas off y'all. Space very limited.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 16, 2016)

foreman.  

toaster oven as well.


----------



## bigdog (May 16, 2016)

George foreman and a toaster oven. easy whole meal prep. I use microwave jasmine rice and veggies, bbq some chicken on the foreman.


----------



## Revelations (May 24, 2016)

Hey bro,
I live in a similar situation and what I do is go for canned proteins; chicken (really inexpensive from ALDI if there's one by you), tuna, mackerel, salmon, etc. It is easy to pre-wash these with water to get a lot of the sodium out. To be honest, I just had an issue that ended in a short hospital stay because my sodium levels were too low on a similar diet so don't go too overboard either. Remember that if you sweat a lot while working out it's not necessarily a bad thing to get more than the average daily recommendation of sodium. Here's a recent video I was watching on this topic:   http://leehayward.com/blog/sodium-to-improve-athletic-performance/
  But just like a couple other people said above me this kind of diet is not something that should be maintained for a long period of time. Aside from sodium, living off canned, frozen, and instant foods are far from ideal. Better to invest good into quality foods as much as possible.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 24, 2016)

Are you bloating up and seeing your BP rise from the extra salt?


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2016)

If u saw the amount of hot sauce and salt I put on my mashed potatoes and celery sticks u would freak


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2016)

You can buy a portable induction burner. Thing gets hot as hell...


----------



## Bigmike (May 24, 2016)

If all else fails, drink lots of water, sodium leaves the body primarily through urine, followed by sweat.

Lots of water will also help with BP, and because it's the catalyst for virtually of your bodily functions being well hydrated contributes to fat loss, and muscle building/stamina.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 24, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> If all else fails, drink lots of water, sodium leaves the body primarily through urine, followed by sweat.
> 
> Lots of water will also help with BP, and because it's the catalyst for virtually of your bodily functions being well hydrated contributes to fat loss, and muscle building/stamina.



This is not accurate. 

Regardless of how much water you drink, The kidneys can only remove so much salt from your blood per unit time. 

Also, in some demographics such as those with autonomic nervous system failure and older people (think Seeker and Ken'sAss), drinking water raises blood pressure not lowers it. In younger populations, water intake has no statistical significance on BP.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2016)

eat more fruits and veggies


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This is not accurate.
> 
> Regardless of how much water you drink, The kidneys can only remove so much salt from your blood per unit time.
> 
> Also, in some demographics such as those with autonomic nervous system failure and older people (think Seeker and Ken'sAss), drinking water raises blood pressure not lowers it. In younger populations, water intake has no statistical significance on BP.



As evidenced by Chinese food. Salty AF. Pound water and the bloat gets out of control.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> As evidenced by Chinese food. Salty AF. Pound water and the bloat gets out of control.



Lunch today was sesame chicken and pork fried rice, fried crab sticks, and steamed dumplings. Bloated AF but hope to kill it on squats and front squats tonight


----------

